# Tales of the Eldeen Reaches: The first night : a lot of questions & skill checks



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2005)

My PbP games are going belly-up or are on hold. Sigh. So I'll start one
Since I've been rerading a lot of Eberron thingies as a preparation for the FtF game I'm going to run, I'e come up with a few ideas for campaigns.

Six young shifters have just passed their Rite of Becoming. The Druid Scarfang asks them to accompanie him to the Great Druid Oalian at Greenheart. 

Lvl 1
36 pt buy
Max starting gold
Eberron-Races of Eberron-Complete Divine-Complete Arcane-Complete Adventurer.

Background and concept first, worry about the numbers when I approve your character.

Players:
- Shaggy Sellsword : Ranvar Hardheart shifter Clr 1 of Balinor
- Krug : Caw, Level 1 Shifter Sorcerer
- Ferrix : Umbra, shifter rogue
- Defcon1 : *Roral Parl* - Male Shifter Fighter [1]
- Ozmar :silver shifter barbarian
- Bront: Stulgar shifter ranger

Rogues gallery
The Game


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 8, 2005)

Ranvar Hardheart
Clr 1 of Balinor

Growing up, Ranvar reveled in the glories of tales told by his grandfather, wars fought against brutal crusaders, Aundairian agressors, and other-worldly incursions.  According to grandfather Craggin, he was there for all of it.  Ranvar is older now, and more wise to what Poor old grandfather Craggin could have possibly been present for, but the joys of Grandfather Craggin stories always will have a hold on Ranvar.  This joy of stories of exciting travel, grand hunts, and heroic battles led him to joining the ranks of warrior-priests of the Church of Balinor.

Ranvar is a hearty and tough priest of Balinor.  A real man's man, Balinor loves to drink, hunt, fight, and pray with equal fervor.  He respects the druids of the Reaches, and craves adventure in their name.  He is fiercly loyal to the idea of an Independant Eldeen Reaches.  If this game goes far enough, I'd love to turn moonspeaker.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 9, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2005)

Interested. Will try to post something soon.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

Hooboy! Sounds cool!

I am looking into a character whom I think I will call Karz. He will be a Shifter Barbarian/Druid (my thought is that he was raised as a barbarian, and then joins the druid circles as a young adult, taking his second level in the druid class, possibly as a result of in-game events, such as an encounted with Oalian. He'll probably advance all his levels in druid thereafter.)

I'll work up the concept after I've had a chance to re-read Races of Eberron and the Eldeen Reaches for plot hooks.

Ozmar the Feral Player


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2005)

Caw, Level 1 Shifter Sorcerer

Caw always wondered what his nature was. He looked more human than his fellow shifters, but he knew his nature was different. While the Shifters had ties to the earth, he knew his magic was more arcane in nature. Physically weak, he was often bullied by other shifters, with their feral nature. Nevertheless, he was talented in the arcane arts, some even whisper 'Dragonmarked', and his ability has helped the tribe to spy and scout out foes, including alerting them of an ambush.  

However, he feels the eyes of suspicion on him, which has bred paranoia amongst some members of the tribe afraid of his arcane abilities, and is eager to leave with Scarfang on the journey after his rite of becoming. He hopes he is chosen... 

Description: Caw is thin and frail looking, with black raven feathers adorning his sleek black robe. Aluir, his raven familiar, often chooses to sit on Caw's head, which the sorcerer has gotten used to. His shifter ability is _Shiftwing_ (Races of Eberron page 25), but his wings resemble a crow's more than a humans.


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

Ooh, I was pondering creating a reach runner at some point, A Shifter Barb and/or Ranger could be fun.  I'll poke around and see what I come up with.

And B-movie has been moving off and on.  I think it will move more once the death and distruction starts.  I'm usually a better fantasy player than I am a modern, so I'll take some blame for that game not going as well from my end as it could.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2005)

Umbra is like the shadows, the shifters of his tribe whisper that he has the mark of the traveler in his eyes.  Perhaps it is true, perhaps not, but Umbra's talent amongst the shadows is unmatched by all but the most skilled of runners.  To himself however, Umbra hears the whispers of his tribe and feels disheartened by their distrust, yet there lurks a darkness in his soul that whispers in his dreams when the hidden moon is said to rise.

Even his name betrays that something lurks within the darkest reaches of his own shadow, a name he chose for himself, as if it had come to him out of the whispers.

He heartens to prove to himself that the darkness within does not hold sway, that he will give honor to his tribe, this trip with the druid Scarfang gives him that opportunity.

------
Umbra would be most likely either a rogue or a scout, I'd probably choose the Longtooth shifter trait, mostly out of RP reasons, as it's not particularly suited for a rogue.

I could see some really interesting relations between Caw, the sorcerer, and Umbra; both semi-outcast, untrusted, yet I doubt that either would fully trust the other.


----------



## doghead (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey DrZ

Looks good. I like a game with a theme or unifing idea behind the party. And shifters are cool.

Good luck.

thotd.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Ferrix and Krug have a green light.  ShaggySpellsword as well.

Ozmar, try describing the character a bit more

Bront, try a character concept  .
Btw, B-movie is going along fine by me. It's a very open-ended thing, someone has got to make decisions now and then.

I might allow five, max six players.


Now for the setting:

Redstone Spring is a small thorp at the end of a narrow trail in at the edge of the forest. Only hunting tracks lead further into the woods. There are a few farms in the small valley, there's a small inn, a,d a few houses od specialised craftsmen. A few times each year a peddler arrives, and once a year the merchants come to buy the crops of tobacco, the pelts and skins the hunters collected over the years.

Each year at spring the end of winter is celebrated, and those who turn sixteen are recognised as adults, free to make their own decisions.

This is the canvas you must paint your background on. Feel free to populate the thorpe with NPC's. There are non-shiftyers in the village as well.

Have fun.

Chack the first post of this page, I'll update it regularely with the things I "green light"


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

I got some of the character worked out.  I am not entirely sure if he'll end up taking any barb levels or not, but I'm leaning more towards not, and going eventualy towards Reach Runner and Weretouched (Tiger) (Using the erratad version most reciently published).  And yes, I do like to plan where I'm going even if I have no expectation of getting there anytime soon, as it gives the character a bit of direction.

Is the non-casting Ranger from the CW ok to take instead of the casting one?  Only difference before 11th is at 6th he gets fast movement +10.

Name:  Still pondering, leaning towards Stulgar or Tridel
Type: Longstrider

Ranger who grew up in the area outside of Sylbaran.  He trained as a wilderness warrior, defending his home from intruding goblinoids from Droaam while learning and trading from nearby friendly orcish tribes.  Having just passed his right of becoming, the tribal elder, a druid and old friend of Scarfang, sent him to Scarfang as the most promising youth of his tribe (Unbeknownst to him).

If that premise doesn't work, let me know and I can adjust

Edited concept...  You posted while i was typing/browsing

Ranger who grew up in the area outside of Sylbaran.  He trained from a young age as a wilderness warrior, defending his home from intruding goblinoids from Droaam while learning and trading from nearby friendly orcish tribes.  At age 10, the tribal elder, a druid and old friend of Scarfang, sent him to  Redstone Spring to learn under the tutalidge of Scarfang as the one of the most promising youths of his tribe (Unbeknownst to him).

I can have some fun with this and probably write a long and indepth background from that


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 9, 2005)

A somewhat odd feature of Redstone Spring is that it was chosen to be the retirement community of Anders Marrillian, a former member of House Deneith and the Sentinel Marshals.  The human Marrillian discovered the thorpe on his many travels throughout the Reaches, and he was welcomed in the shifter community when he solved a number of problems they were having with a band of the Children of Winter.  Upon his retirement, he moved to Redstone Spring and has become the unofficial marshal of the town.

Because he's been getting up in years, he has taken a young shifter under his wing, by the name of *Roral Parl*.  Roral is a youth of quite prodigious strength and health, and has spent the better part of four years training with Marrillian in the aspects of fighting, combat, and law.  Although other members of his community prefer the lightness of foot as they sneak throughout the forest, Roral has found he feels more at home encased in armor, and wielding weapons larger than most.  Roral hopes that now he's completed his Rite of Becoming, Marrillian will recommend him to the Defenders Guild of House Deneith and that he'll eventually be able to become a Sentinel Marshall himself.  The idea that he'll be able to journey from village to village as a shifter of the law is an enticing one.

*Roral Parl* - Male Shifter Fighter [1] with Beasthide Shifter Trait
Feats - Beasthide Elite / Exotic Weapon Prof. [Bastardsword]

**********

I figured that with a cleric, sorcerer, ranger, and rogue/scout that a tank character might be a good fit.  Hopefully the plot device of Anders Marrillian helps explain why Roral is a fighter rather than a barbarian character.  Having a shifter trained in stylized combat while still living in a shifter community is not the easiest thing to justify.      Hope you like it!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 9, 2005)

*Gr'une*

Well this the idea I had for a character. Strangely enough Bront and I have very similar thoughts on character ideas.   But then I figured 2 rangers in a party of shifters wouldn't be to strange an idea. I also plan to eventually take the Reach Runner PrC but not the Were-Touched. I thought that I may add some Fighter levels to give a little boost later with feats.

*Gr'une * 
Trait - Razorclaw or Wildhunt (Not sure yet)
Gr'une born in the small thorp of Whisperlight not far from Redstone Spring. His parents were killed by a raiding band from the Demon Wastes in one of their many raids for slaves and food. Hidden by his parents he avoided the fate they befell many that day. He was found the next day by a ranger traveling thru the area who had stopped to investigate the disturbance. The ranger took him with him to the nearby village of in hopes of finding care for the whelp and assistance in the hunt of those responsible. As a result he was taken in by the local druid and his wife and raised as their own. It was from him that Gr'une learned his first lessons of hunting and woodslore.

For most of his childhood Gr'une spent in the forests running among the trees. Though warned of the danger it did little compared to the freedom the forest offered. As he grew older he prefered to hunt with his friends rather than with the older (adult) members of the village. And while this attitude angered some of the older members of the hunt, the friends additions to the food stores couldn't be overlooked. For many months before and after passing his Right of Becoming Gr'une felt a compulsion to see the open road. To help curb this wanderlust (or possibly feed it) his mentor sent him to Scarfang the Druid for his answers and counsel. With his few meager possesions Gr'une stands at the crossroads.


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2005)

Yay! Will get Caw stated out soon.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2005)

*Character Concept:* Selvaggio is nature's warrior. Selvaggio is a 1st level shifter druid. He will probably stay the path of druid and not take a prestige class (unless something comes up in game that would make sense for him, as things always come up in game).

*Appearance:* Selvaggio is young shifter who is obviously uncivilized and in love with the wild. He stands tall for a shifter at 5'10" and weighs in at 145 lbs. A beard that could use some trimming covers his face and his arms are even hairier. Beyond all the facial hair his eyes are large light pools of yellow that seem bottomless when staring into them. He walks hunched over, almost appearing as if he would rather be walking on all fours. His teeth are stained yellow and he has an earthly smell about him. He wears what appears to be hide armor, made out of the skins of various animals. In one hand he holds a shield made out of wood, and in the other he holds a club. A small sickle is strapped to his side and the points to two shortspears can be seen over his right shoulder.

*Personality:* A very quiet individual because he has grown up in the wild not talking, he does know the common tongue and the tongue of the druids. He will talk when he sees it is important to, but would rather remain silent. In battle he is ferocious and very capable. 

*BACKGROUND: *Not born in Redstone Spring, Selvaggio was born in the hamlet of Meadow Glade. Fleeing from Meadow Glade due to the ridicule of many of the people due to him being a shifter, Selvaggio was on his own for some time as a young shifter. Trying to survive, Selvaggio came across an Ashbound Druid in the woods who saw the natural ability of nature within Selvaggio. This druid taught Selvaggio how to harness some of this ability in the Ashbound way, and informed the young shifter he should seek out Scarfang in the thorp of Redstone Spring. On his travels to Redstone Spring, Selvaggio found his animal companion.

Once the green light, I will add the background stuff dealing with Redstone spring (and flesh out the other stuff). This is going to fun.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok guys, as to training with scarfang : he's a wandering druid, commands respect from everyone because he scares the living  out of everyone. Noone knows how old he is. He rarely speaks, but when he does everyone listens. He is shorttempered, grumpy and doesn't take apprentices.

Mista Collins : Scarfang is a gatekeeper druid, so he wouldn't be recommended by the ashbound.

Mista Collins, Prof yeti : Your characters should grow up around Redstone spring. The characters should know each other fairly well before the adventure starts.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Defcon 1, you're 'green lighted'


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Mista Collins : Scarfang is a gatekeeper druid, so he wouldn't be recommended by the ashbound.
> 
> Mista Collins, Prof yeti : Your characters should grow up around Redstone spring. The characters should know each other fairly well before the adventure starts.




Ok, that can easily be changed (but will have to do it tonight once I get out of work).
I was just hoping to be able to take the Ashbound feat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, here is the character... I made some modifications from my original concept. Now her name is "Silver".

*Character Concept:* Silver was raised as a barbarian, but rejected her tribe's violent ways. She killed her tribe's chief and fled for her life, and came to Redstone Spring to study under the druids there.

*Description:* Silver is a slight female shifter with a streak of white through her otherwise brown hair. Her distinctive shifter traits are fair and almost unnoticeable, leading some to mistake her for human.

*Personality:* Silver is quiet and withdrawn, but harbors a violent inner rage that is usually directed towards those who threaten her sense of well-being. She is repelled by violence and ashamed at her capacity to engage in it. She blames her tribe, and by extension any violent or barbaric humanoids, for the hurt she has lived with all her life, and views the natural world of animals and plants to be a pure expression of harmony. She seeks to learn more about druidic magic and to find peace within herself and with the world. She has come to view Redstone Spring as a relative oasis of harmony where she hopes she can find the peace that she seeks.

*History:* Silver was born with the name Palai, in an evil barbarian tribe called the Rageclaws. The Rageclaws are evil and violent savages, who wander in the northern region of the Eldeen Reaches. They value strength and combat ability above all else, and are known to prey on travelers, even at times eating the bodies of other humanoids.

Palai was born with the rare dreamsight trait, and did not exhibit pronounced shifter racial traits. She was also much weaker than everyone else in her tribe, and was tormented constantly. She endured constant insults and ill treatment. She tried to earn the respect of her tribe by becoming a warrior, but always failed. She grew to despise their violent ways, and yearned for a more peaceful life and some measure of acceptance. The tribe's chief in particular treated her cruelly, but took a perverse liking to her, and vowed to make her his wife when she came of age.

The only shifter she respected was a wandering druid who came to visit the tribe every summer. The druid helped her understand her rare gift, and explained how her dreamsight could give her the ability to speak with animals. She yearned to go with him and learn the ways of nature, but the village chief kept a close eye on her. The chief was a powerful warrior, touched with the spirit of lycanthropy, and she could not escape him.

Then one day the tribe's warriors ambushed a traveling party of adventurers, including holy warriors of the Church of the Silver Flame. After a terrible battle, the adventurers were slain, and many warriors were wounded, dead, or dying. The tribe's chief was wounded, and Palai came upon the scene of the battle. Siezing on the opportunity, she picked up a silver-bladed axe and attacked the weakened chief, killing him. The other warriors screamed their rage at her cowardly betrayal, and they rushed at her to kill her. But she escaped into the woods, and never returned.

She fled as far south as she could. She lived off the land, and by talking with various animals, she eventually made her way to Redstone Spring. There she took the name "Silver", and settled in to a nicer community than any she had ever known. She met some druids and began to ask them to teach her their ways. She found shifters living together in respect and love, and found a world unlike any she had ever dreamed could exist. She has made many friends (other PCs?) in the community and finally found acceptance.

She recently completed her Rite of Becoming and is excited to be traveling with the Druid Scarfang. Perhaps she'll be able to impress him and he'll recommend her to a druid circle for initiation?

[She may already be "apprenticed" to a druid in the community - perhaps even another PC? My plan is to develop her as a druid from level 2 on, but I suppose Moonspeaker is not out of the question. It is very much dependent on how she grows as a character in the campaign.]

[Oh, and I thought she might start with a silver battleaxe (100gp), but that's probably more than the average barbarian can afford. If not allowed, that's ok. The background works either way.]

Ozmar the Wandering Shifter


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Ok, that can easily be changed (but will have to do it tonight once I get out of work).
> I was just hoping to be able to take the Ashbound feat. Any suggestions?




Sorry, no ashbound druids or supporters


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 9, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Ok guys, as to training with scarfang : he's a wandering druid, commands respect from everyone because he scares the living  out of everyone. Noone knows how old he is. He rarely speaks, but when he does everyone listens. He is shorttempered, grumpy and doesn't take apprentices.
> 
> Prof yeti : Your characters should grow up around Redstone spring. The characters should know each other fairly well before the adventure starts.




No problem. I have edited my previous post to have the character a) grow up in Redstone Spring and b) enjoy being and hunting with his friends (aka PC's). But as typical teenager style he prefers friends to elders. And probably hasn't met Scarfang except in passing (no real connection right now).


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Ozmar : green light.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Ozmar : green light.




Cool! Vrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

OK guys, for those who are allready selected : I want names, names, names.

- Who are your parents
- What do they do.
- Are they still alive
- If not, how did they die. Do you still visit their grave or do you try to forget? Who raised you.
- Do you have uncles or aunts.
- What do they do, where do they live.
- Do you have brothers, sisters? Older or younger?
- Nephews, nieces?
- Are you related to the other PC's?
- Who taught you what you know?
- How did the war affest the people you know.


Bear in mind that you just turned sixteen. Y'all get a little sumthing from uncle zombie, work something out in your background, like a silver axe, or whatever.
Also : we start play at the night of the Becoming of Age. The celebrations have started in the afternoon after the youngsters have returned from their night in the woods. (more to follow in the opening post)


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh, and for those who haven't been selected yet : keep on coming up with ideas, it would be the first PbP where someone didn't quit before we got started, so there will be some openings in the days to come.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 9, 2005)

[sblock]Ranvar's parents are Crog and Silah Hardheart.  Crog, Ranvar’s father, is a hunter for the tribe and an adept of Balinor.  Silah is one of the town’s more gifted midwives, and often is out of the home, helping others with maladies.  Mother has a number of brothers or sisters (any other PCs want to be cousins?) that still live in the tribe, and, miraculously, none who were killed in the Last War.  Crog, on the other hand, is the only surviving child of his parents, Craggin and Revelah.  Revelah died of a broken heart when Crog returned from a brutal invasion from Aundair with the bodies of his three older brothers.  Ranvar was never very close to his grandmother, but he always loved to hear his grandfather tell stories of his time in the war (sometimes these stories included the Last War, Silver Crusade, and even Xoriat invasion).  Ranvarr has since figured out that Grandfather Craggin wasn’t really in half the battles he spoke of, but the stories still fascinate him.  Ranvar has two younger sisters (13), twins named Hayli and Kayli, upon which he dotes.  Kayli likes to help their mother, but Hayli always is begging to go on hunts with father.  Ranvar has a number of nephews and nieces on his mother’s side.  Ranvar learned much of what he knows of history from Grandfather Craggin, much of what he knows of the worship of Balinor from his father, and what he knows of war from playing war games with his friends.  Upon turning 16, father gave Ranvar a holy symbol of Balinor that belonged to grandfather Craggin.  Grandfather always claimed that it would have special powers in the hands of a true chosen of Balinor, and always intended that his favorite grandson receive it when he came of age.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool! Here's some thoughts for Silver.

Hey you other players! I've taken the liberty of writing her thoughts of the other PCs. I assumed some details based on your write-ups, and what I have written may be wrong, or may just be her impressions. Feel free to modify or veto any of this, and we'll work out the details. 

[Scheduling Reminder: I'll be OOTC 8/13 through 8/20. I may be able to post during that time, but can't be sure. Before and after that, though, I should be a reliable regular poster. -Ozmar]

*Father: Scarg * is one of the stronger warriors in the Rageclaw tribe, and as younger brother to the former chief, he now rules that tribe. He is ashamed and disgraced by his traitorous daughter, and has vowed to slay her if ever he sees her again. Silver fears that he is actively seeking her out, but maybe he has decided she must have perished in the forest...

*Mother: Dalai * was a proud warrior woman of the tribe, and tried to raise her fair daughter to be strong and to command the respect of men and women alike. Despite her failure, she loved her daughter, and protected her from some of the more brutal teasing, but she died in combat when Palai (Silver) was 10, and thereafter the young shifter had to fend for herself.

*Tribal Chief:* *Gurrok * was Scarg's older brother, but that did not stop the lycanthropic shifter from coveting his niece. He was not so depraved that he would not wait, but he made it clear that he intended to make her his bride. His advances fueled her rage and desperation until finally she murdered him and escaped the horror of her childhood home.

*Wandering Druid:* *Stern Wildoak * is a wandering druid who moves among the tribes and villages in the northern Reaches. He did not condone unrestrained violence, but also did not feel it was his place to change the ways of the tribes. He tried to do what he could to teach them to live in harmony with nature. "Even the feral beasts are embraced by the natural order," as he would say. The tribe welcomed him for his magic and potions, as well as his tales of ancient battles with unearthly monsters. Once in a while he would take an apprentice, it was said, but he never took one from the Rageclaws. Palai hoped to be the first, but had to flee for her life, and has not seen him since. 

She has no other known relatives.

She arrived at Redstone Spring when she was 13, and has lived there three years. She has just learned enough to be "civilized" and accepted in the community, and is participating in the Ceremony as her final act of assimilation. As such, she is very excited about the ceremony, and looks forward to a possible opportunity to finally be accepted into a druidic order through her upcoming mission with Scarfang. She has been learning little bits and pieces of druidic lore (anything they would share with someone who has not yet taken the Oaths) from others in the village, and hopes to impress him with her knowledge and desire.

*Relations to other PCs:* (Written from Silver's perceptions. Feel free to suggest modifications.)

*Ranvar * - he's outgoing and brash. He reminds her too much of the warriors she was raised with. Unlike them, though, he has never made fun of her or treated her as scum because she's small or weak. She is a little attracted to him, but shy and hasn't spoken to him much. She does like his sisters, Hayli and Kayli, and often spends time in and around their home helping with the gardening and housework.

*Caw * - she emphasizes with his plight, and understands how he feels when others belittle him due to his smaller size. She enjoys talking with his familiar, Aluir, and finds Caw to be a pleasant companion. Caw is probably her closest friend (certainly among the PCs).

*Umbra * - she doesn't know what to think about this guy, but he seems quiet and reserved, and that appeals to her, as she is of a similar demeanor. At least he doesn't appear to be a combat-hungry typical warrior type like Ranvar and Roral.

*Roral Parl * - he seems nice enough, but she thinks he's misguided in training to be a warrior. She has little interest in his pursuits, believing that so much attention on the skills of warfare lead to evil in the heart. Some people are born with combative natures, but he is someone who has willingly chosen a life of combat.


*The Last War:* Other than its general effects on the village, she was largely unaffected by it, and may not even know it occured. Life in her tribe was constant movement and battle, and she knew no other state. The tribe probably did engage in battle as mercenaries from time to time, but was just as likely to prey upon refugees as bandits. She probably hasn't ever seen a warforged and has no idea what lies beyond the Reaches other than vague stories of days long past.


Ozmar the Forgetful


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Roral Parl's parents are Reynard and Keral Parl and the family owns and works a tobacco farm on the edge of the thorpe.  Roral is their only birthchild, although Reynard and Keral have numerous farmhands that they consider to be like family.  These include Berrin and Borden Theramis - two young adult shifters who were orphaned during the incursions of the Children of Winter incident; Miko Dreebin, a young goblin girl who was found abandoned in the forest as a newborn six summers ago; Sorah - a younger brother of Silah Hardheart who specializes preparing the tobacco crop for market and trade; and Kugg, an elderly half-orc who does the farm's cooking.

Roral has not met his grandparents on either side, because his parents have been quite open about the fact that their romance was not sanctioned by either of their families and that they came to Redstone Spring to start a new life together.  This is why they are willing to take in so many non-shifters into their home... because they find it's not what you are but who you are that is truly important.  It is for this reason that they are quite happy that Roral has taken to working with Anders Marrillian, because they want their son to follow his dream just like they did.  They also both knew Anders from when they were children and remembered when the Sentinel Marshal would come through their village.  He was a good man, and they're proud that he's taken Roral under his wing.  He has also blessed Roral and his family by giving the young shifter his ceremonial splint mail armor as a Rite of Becoming gift.  This has put Roral even further in Anders' debt, and is now very excited to prove that the Marshal's faith in him is not misplaced.


```
[B]Name:[/B]       [B][COLOR=Sienna]Roral Parl[/COLOR][/B]
[B]Class:[/B]      Fighter
[B]Race:[/B]       Shifter
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B]      Balinor     

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    1     [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0  (0p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 13 (1d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]AP:[/B] 5
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1  (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   20'
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1  (0p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0  (4p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Shift[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 18 [22]         10     +6     +2     +0   +0    +4
[B]Touch:[/B] 10 [10]
[B]Flat:[/B]  18 [22]

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] +5               +2    +3   --
[B]Ref:[/B]  +0               +0    +0   --
[B]Will:[/B] -1               +0    -1   --

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Bastardsword           +5     1d10+4   19-20
Shortbow               +1     1d6        x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
+2 Dex / -2 Int / -2 Cha (Shifter)
+2 Con when shifting (Shifter)
+2 to Climb / Jump / Balance (Shifter)
Low-light Vision (Shifter)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Beasthide Elite
Exotic Weapon Prof. [Bastardsword]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Handle Animal +4        4     +0   --
Intimidate +4           4     +0   --
Ride +4                 4     +0   --

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Bedroll                    1sp     5lb
Belt Pouches (2)           2gp     1lb
Flint & Steel              1gp     0lb
Lantern, Hooded            7gp     2lb
Oil (3)                    3sp     3lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp     4lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone                  2cp     1lb

Bastardsword              35gp     6lb
Shortbow                  30gp     2lb
20 Arrows                  1gp     3lb
Splint Mail               GIFT    45lb               
Shield, Lg Metal          20gp    15lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 93lb
[B]Money:[/B] gp sp cp
```


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Stulgar grew up in the area outside of Sylbaran. He trained from a young age as a wilderness warrior, defending his home from intruding goblinoids and orcs from Droaam. At age 10, his parents move to Redstone Spring hoping to get away from the constant fighting near the boarder.  Stulgar was still facinated with the Orcish culture though, and spent times studying it in between learning the ways of the wild and the warrior.  Proud of his longstrider heritage, Stulgar has learned to move through the woods in many mannors, (Running, jumping, climbing, swimming).  He is a fine tracker, and has keen senses.  Dispite being quite capable of being self reliant, Stulgar enjoyed spending time with others, testing his skills against theirs in games and contests, learning from them, and teaching when he could as well.

This work Dr.?  I'll flesh it out more once I get the go-ahead.


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2005)

Initial build. How much gold do we get for the 'special item'? Might be a better guide.


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Caw
[B]Class:[/B] Sorcerer
[B]Race:[/B]  Shifter
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 8  (-1)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 6
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] 0      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 (+1)      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 (+2)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +0    +0    +3    0    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3

[b]Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]

[B]Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
X-bow, Light                 +3      1d8      19-20/x2       80'   4lbs   35gp
Bolts (20)                                                         2lbs    2gp
Dagger                       -1      1d4-1    19-20/x2       10'   1lbs    2gp
Ranged Touch                 +3      -

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Shifting (Swiftwing/4 rounds), Low Light Vision, +2 Balance/Climb/Jump

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll, Alertness (If Familiar within 30')

[b]Spells:[/b]
Level 0 (Known 4/Cast 6) - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigation
Level 1 (Known 2/Cast 4) - Magic Missile, Sleep

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int   0    +1   +3      4
Balance                     Dex   0    +3   +2      5
Bluff                       Cha   2    +2           4
Climb                       Str   0    -1   +2      1
Concentration               Con   3    +2           5
Hide                        Dex   0    +3           3
Jump                        Str   0    -1   +2      1
Knowledge (Arcana)          Int   3    +1           4
Listen                      Wis   0    +1   +2      3
Move Silently               Dex   0    +3           3
Search                      Int   0    +1           1
Spellcraft                  Int   4    +1           5
Spot                        Wis   0    +1   +2      3

[b]Familiar[/b]
Aliur, Raven, Tiny Animal, Hit Dice: 1/4 d8 (2 hp), Initiative: +2, Speed: 10 ft. (2 
squares), fly 40 ft. (average), Armor Class: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 
12, Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–13, Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5), Full Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5), Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft, Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2, Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6, 
Skills: Listen +3, Spot +5 Feats: Weapon Finesse, Improved Evasion, Shared Spells, 
Empathic Link

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp   .5lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Hooded lantern             7gp    2lb
Oil, pint (2)              .2gp   1lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 19 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 67gp 8sp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         26lb   53lb    80lb  116lb   

[B]Age:[/B] 16 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 100 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown

[b]Appearance[/b]
Caw dresses in a sleek black cloak. He is quite tidy and neat and constantly adjusts his 
appearance. He has quite sharp and well-defined features. Aluir, his raven familiar, often chooses to sit on Caw's head, which the sorcerer has gotten used to. 

[b]Background[/b]
Caw always wondered what his nature was. He looked more human than his fellow shifters, but he knew his nature was different. While the Shifters had ties to the earth, he knew his magic was more arcane in nature. Physically weak, he was often bullied by other shifters, with their feral nature. Nevertheless, he was talented in the arcane arts, some even whisper 'Dragonmarked', and his ability has helped the tribe to spy and scout out foes, including alerting them of an ambush.

Caw's father, who carried the crow aspect, died after drunkenly flying off on a scouting 
mission, and met his doom. His mother raised him before dying off last year, which made him determined to achieve all he could. He tends to get a bit tipsy, but swears not to get too addicted to alcohol like his father. His mother was a hedge mage, who knew some basic arcane tricks. The blood passed on to him. His parents were never formally 'married' and his father was a philandering bastard, whom Caw has no respect for and does not speak of. His father apparently was a handsome cad, and he has half-brothers and half-sisters amongst his tribe. 

However, he feels the eyes of suspicion on him, which has bred paranoia amongst some 
members of the tribe afraid of his arcane abilities, and is eager to leave with Scarfang 
on the journey after his rite of becoming. Caw is good friends with Silver, who is 
concerned with things other than just brawling and drinking. His good looks tend to lead to unwanted advances from female members, which in turn draws jealousy from other shifters, and Caw is very wary and unwilling to become a Don Juan. 

The war claimed many of his tribe and family (notably his father). He visits the grave 
of his mother and sings her a song in his cawing style. Otherwise he has few blood 
relatives.
```


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

Man I had a busy day, guess developing Umbra will be quite an interesting time with the cast we've got going so far.  I was thinking maybe taking a warlock level or two when he gains a level.

More fleshing to come.


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

FYI - Dr Zombie, I'll willingly bow into an Alternate roll if it's an issue.  Looks like there's a few games starting up, and I am realy looking for a spot in one (well, one and the one I'm hoping to join that Ferrix has my mute for).  I'll still finish him up, and play if you want, but I don't need to be a primary for more than one more.

Hopefully that may help you clear things up


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow I have read my characters backstory and lack of concept and have to say "Sorry Dr. Z"  .


I did it between classes and it is abysmal. I never would have accepted it from my students. I will clean it up when things get a little more under hand. (classes just started this week.  )


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 10, 2005)

Silver Stats...

[sblock]
Silver
Female Shifter Barbarian 1
Medium Humanoid 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Region: Eldeen Reaches
Height: 4’7" 
Weight: 100 lbs.
Hair: Brown/White 
Eyes: Brown
Age: 16

Abilities
Str: 12 (+1)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha, Low-Light Vision, +2 racial Balance, Climb, Jump. 
Dreamsight trait: +2 Wis, speak with animals, lasts 3+Con rds; +2 Handle Animal and wild empathy

Hit Dice: 1d12
HP: 15
AP: 5
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 armor)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +5 [+2 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +2 silver battleaxe 1d8 dmg (x3 crit)
Ranged Atk: none

Skills: 
Balance: 4 (0 ranks)
Climb: 4 (1 rank)
Handle Animal: 8 (4 ranks)
Jump: 4 (1 rank)
Listen: 4 (2 ranks)
Survival: 6 (4 ranks)
Swim: 3 (2 ranks)
Know (Nature): 1 (1 rank, cross-class)

Feats:
Extra Rage (rage 3/day, +4 Str/Con, -2 AC, +2 Will, lasts 3+Con rounds)

Languages: Common

Equipment:
Silver battleaxe (100gp)
leather armor (10gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Ozmar, just a thought, reading the background of the shifters, I got the impression Silver is probably not a very appropriate name for one.  Nick name, maybe, but not a normal name.  It'd be like naming your daughter "Killer" or "Sloth" (Similar examples, not exact translations).


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

*Umbra*
_Chaotic Neutral Shifter Rogue 1_
[sblock]
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5’6”
*Weight:* 155lb.
*Eyes:* Golden-Green
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Dark Coffee

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*DEX:* 16 [+3] (6 points, +2 race)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (6 points, -2 race)
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (6 points, -2 race)

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 + 2
*HP:* 8
*Action Points:* XX
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + 3 Dex + X Armor)
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +0
- *Melee:* +2
- *Ranged:* +3

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +2 (0 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +5 (2 Base + 3 Dex)
*WILL:* +2 (0 Base + 2 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Shifter Trait: Longtooth_
- _Low-light Vision_
- _+2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb and Jump checks_
- _Sneak Attack +1d6_
- _Trapfinding_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Longtooth Elite_

*Skills:* 
Use Magic Device +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha)
Hide +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Move Silently +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Search +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Disable Device +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Tumble +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Spot +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Listen +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Jump +6 (2 ranks, +2 Str, +2 Race)
Balance +7 (2 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Race)
Craft (Traps) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Orc_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Name* Weapon +X (XdX+X, 20/x2) _Description_ (gp, lb)
-Longtooth Bite +2 (1d6+2+1 Con, 20/x2)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Name* Weapon +X (XdX+X, 20/x2, ft.) _Description_ (gp, lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: gp

*Description*
With dark coffee colored skin and sleek black hair which is tied into an array of thin braids, his two golden green eyes seem to almost glow.  With the strong jaw structure and facial features of a jaguar, his crouched stance and entrancing eyes nearly convinces you that what really stands before you is more beast than man.

*Personality*
Umbra is like the shadows, the shifters of his tribe whisper that he has the mark of the traveler in his eyes. Perhaps it is true, perhaps not, but Umbra's talent amongst the shadows is unmatched by all but the most skilled of runners. To himself however, Umbra hears the whispers of his tribe and feels disheartened by their distrust, yet there lurks a darkness in his soul that whispers in his dreams when the hidden moon is said to rise.

Even his name betrays that something lurks within the darkest reaches of his own shadow, a name he chose for himself, as if it had come to him out of the whispers.

He heartens to prove to himself that the darkness within does not hold sway, that he will give honor to his tribe, this trip with the druid Scarfang gives him that opportunity.

*Background*

- Who are your parents?
Lee-shan and Myra
- What do they do.
Lee-shan is a hunter for the tribe, a proper ranger.  Myra is a tanner and leatherworker, working hides into useable leather equipment.
- Are they still alive
Yes, neither are even forty years of age.
- Do you have uncles or aunts.
He has a pair of aunts and an uncle on his fathers side, and four uncles on his mothers side.
- What do they do, where do they live.
All on his fathers side serve as hunters, it being their family tradition.  While those on his mothers side are more varied, with a druid, a farmer, and two adventurers who’ve struck out on their own.
- Do you have brothers, sisters? Older or younger?
A younger sister named Shyri, about three years younger.
- Nephews, nieces?
No nieces or nephews, although he does have some cousins on his fathers side.
- Are you related to the other PC's?
Potentially
- Who taught you what you know?
A bit from his father, but his uncle who has now gone adventuring with his other uncle taught him a great deal of the more eccentric skills he knows (Use Magic Device, Disable Device, etc.)
- How did the war affect the people you know?
[/sblock]

Work in progress.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ozmar, just a thought, reading the background of the shifters, I got the impression Silver is probably not a very appropriate name for one.  Nick name, maybe, but not a normal name.  It'd be like naming your daughter "Killer" or "Sloth" (Similar examples, not exact translations).




Of course, you're exactly right. Her given name is Palai, but she chose the name "Silver" for multiple reasons. It probably does cause some discomfort among other shifters, but that doesn't bother her. There certainly is a dangerous aspect to her character (she did, however justly, murder her uncle after all...)

So in this case, it's more like an itinerant barbarian teen with an axe who comes to town and tells everyone that her name is "killer". It was probably presumptuous bravado at first, but it has stuck, since no one had anything else to call her...

Ozmar the Shifter Psychoanalyst


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Ahh, didn't know the backstory, wanted to make sure it was intentional.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, didn't know the backstory, wanted to make sure it was intentional.




Yep, it was intentional. Thanks.  

I tend to find characters with good and bad traits a little more complex and fun to play - they also feel more real to me.

Ozmar the Conflicted Gamer


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Egads!   *36* point buy... not 32!  Well!  Let me go back in and change my stats then.

I was wondering why it seemed like everyone had much higher stats than me.  Now I know!


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok guys, (and girls?) things are shaping up nicely.

krug : as for GP limit : It is I who decides what a piece of equipment does. I'm thinking of allowing people to put XP in theit chosen object much later in the game.

If you don't think your character has a family heirloom or whatever, just mention it, and I'll make sure you get something else.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2005)

*Ranvar Hardheart*
_Neutral Good Beasthide Shifter Clr 1 of Balinor_
[sblock]
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5’10”
*Weight:* 220 lb.
*Eyes:* Pale Blue
*Hair:* Red-Blond
*Skin:* Sunburned

*STR:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (2 points, +2 race)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 10 [+1] (4 points, -2 race)
*WIS:* 17 [+2] (13 points)
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (6 points, -2 race)

*Hit Dice:* 1d8 + 2
*HP:* 10
*Action Points:* 5
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base + 1 Dex + 5 Armor +2 Shield)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +0
- *Melee:* +2 
- *Ranged:* +2 

*Speed:* 20’

*FORT:* +4 (2 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +1 (0 Base + 1 Dex)
*WILL:* +5 (2 Base + 3 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Shifter Trait: Beasthide 1/day (+2 con, +2 natural armor, 6 rounds)_
- _Low-light Vision_
- _+2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb and Jump checks_
- _Domains: Animal and Earth_
- _Turn Undead 4/day_
- _Turn Air/Rebuke Earth creatures 4/day_
- _Speak With Animals 1/day_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Combat Casting_

*Skills:* 
Knowledge (Nature) +4 (4 ranks, +0 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) +1 (1 ranks, +0 Int)
Concentration +5 (+9 casting defensively) (3 ranks, +2 Con)
Balance  -4 (0 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 racial, -7 armor check penalty)
Climb -3 (0 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 racial, -7 armor check penalty)
Jump -9 (0 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 racial, -7 armor check penalty)


*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Heavy Mace* +2 (1d8+1, 20/x2) (12 gp, 8 lb)
-*Sickle* +2 (1d6+1, 20/x2) (6 gp, 2 lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Javelin* +2 (1d6+1, 20/x2, 30 ft.) (2gp, 4 lb) x2

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (0 gp, 8lb)
-Chainmail (150 gp, 40 lb)
-heavy wooden shield (7 gp, 10 lb)
-backpack (2 gp, 2lb)
-belt pouch (1 gp, .5lb)
-spell component pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)
-water skin (1 gp, 4lb)


Weight Carried: 80.5 lb (medium load)
Remain money: 14 gp
 [/sblock]

I think he's pretty much finished except for his gift-item holy symbol.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 12, 2005)

Just a reminder: I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be out of the country until August 22. I may be able to post while gone, but I don't know what my internet access will be. See ya'll in a week!   

Ozmar the Vacationer


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm still finishing him up, as an alt if needed, or as a player if you want him.  You never did say if the Background was acceptable, I'm still going to flesh it out, probably tonight, as I'm heading to bed shortly.

Still needs gear.  I'm thinking that his family was close with the orcs in particular, and one of them taught him the use of the double axe (I've been itching to use a double weapon for a while, and this seems like a good RP and mechanics fit, obviously he won't be using it as a double weapon till he gets two weapon fighting).  If you want that to be a gift weapon, that's fine, otherwise maybe I'll think of something else his family may have given him.

Edit: Added gear, went over numbers.  Background done, will do the appearance when I get home, need the book for height and weight things.  Updated Masterwork Axe

```
[B]Name:[/B] Stulgar Swift
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1dX8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Orc Double Axe(2H)        +4      1d8+3       20x3
-Primary                  -4      1d8+2       20x3
-Secondary                +0      1d8+1       20x3
Hand Axe                  +3      1d6+2       20x3
Longbow(120')             +4       1d8        20x3
Dagger(10')              +3(+4)   1d4+2     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Shifter Type: Longstrider
Shifting: Free Action, 1/day.  +2 Dex, 10' Base move for 5 (3 + Con) Rounds
Lowlight Vision (120')
Favored Enemy: Goblinoid +2
Wild Empathy:* Listed in skills (Wisdom based)

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Exotic Weapon: Orc Double Axe
1R Track

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance			2    +3          +5
Climb			2    +2          +4
Hide			2    +3          +5
Jump			2    +2          +4
KN: Nature		4    +1          +5
Listen			3    +2          +5
Move Silently		2    +3          +5
Search			2    +1          +3
Spot			3    +2          +5
Survival		4    +2          +6
Swim			2    +2          +4
Wild Empathy*		1    +2          +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather			10	15
Orc Double Axe, MW		15
Composite Longbow	100	3
20 Arrows		1	3
Dagger			2	1
Handaxe			6	3
		
Backpack		2	2
-Bedroll		0.1	5
-Waterskin		1	4
-3 Days trail rations	1.5	3
-50' Silk Rope		10	5
-Whetstone		0.02	1
-Flint and Steel	1	
-Fishhooks (10)		1	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]65lb      [B]Money:[/B] 104gp 3sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                66   133   200   200   1000

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
Shifted Adjustments[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Dex[/B]: 18 +4     [B]Speed[/B]: 40'   [B]Init:[/B] +4
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4          +6

[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance			2    +4          +6
Hide			2    +4          +6
Move Silently		2    +4          +6
```
[/sblock]
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Stulgar Swift grew up in the area outside of Sylbaran with the Durgan* tribe, a tribe consisting of Orcs and Shifters.  Stulgar’s father, Sturges, was a hero of the tribe during the last war.  He braved huge battlefields to relay important messages between enemy lines.  While delivering a message, Sturges happened upon an assassin sent to kill Farl, and managed to subdue and capture him single handedly, and as a reward, was gifted a special Orc Double Axe. Stulgar trained from a young age as a wilderness warrior, under his father’s tutelage when he could.  When he reached the age of 12, Stulgar helped defend his home from intruding goblinoids from Droaam when needed, though always under the careful watch of elders.. 

When the war ended, the Swift family moved to Redstone Spring, hoping to get away from the continuing fighting near the boarder. Stulgar spent times studying the ways of the wild and the warrior, but he never forgot what he had learned from his tribe. Proud of his longstrider heritage, Stulgar has learned to move through the woods swiftly, much like his father. He is a fine tracker, and has keen senses that he has sought to train even further. Despite being quite capable of being self reliant, Stulgar enjoyed spending time with others, testing his skills against theirs in games and contests, learning from them, and teaching when he could as well.  He has spent time talking to others about the softer and lesser-known sides of Orcish culture and has found the many misconceptions of the race quite disturbing.

When Stulgar was told of the upcoming Rite of Becoming, he became excited for the chance to show how far he had come, from the little child hoping to help defend his village to the grown warrior and master of the wild.  Upon his successful completion of the rite, his father, proud of his son, presented him with the same Orc Double Axe he had been presented by Farl.  Stulgar swore to his father he’d continue to make him proud, and told him of Scarfang’s request.  His father replied that Stulgar had nothing left to prove to him, and he was already proud of his son.  He gave Stulgar his blessing, and sent him off with what gear and money he could spare.

*The Durgan tribe was originally a druidic tribe consisting of Orcs of the Gatekeeper tradition.  During the extreme persecution of the shifters by the church of the Silver Flame, the tribe took refuge to a large number of shifters.  The cultures have meshed, as the Gatekeeper Orcs are much more civilized that many of the more common orcs.  The tribal chief alternates from an orc to a shifter, and currently the chief is an orc druid by the name of Farl Kul’Tar.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 13, 2005)

Bront : green light.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 13, 2005)

OK guys, rogue gallery is up, you know what to do. Will start the story tomorrow, so those who still want in better hurry  .


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

Dr.Zombie, you deciding on the gift item?  We clearing it with you first?  Also, should I go regular Double Axe or Masterwork (or even magic, though I doubt that) if that's an acceptable gift (I figure family gift from an Orcish Gatekeeper Ranger, perhaps quite old).

I'll assume regular unless you say go to something more.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, character basicly done sans appearance and size stuff, posted in the RG, but he should be good for play barring any changes Doc says I need to make


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2005)

Go masterwork double axe, we can go from there


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Go masterwork double axe, we can go from there



Cool, I'll update the sheet.  I wrote it into the background story.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2005)

What should I do about my heirloom holy symbol?  A Holy Symbol with unkown properties?  Bonus to a skill?


----------



## Krug (Aug 14, 2005)

Can't think of anything other than a MW Light X-bow or a Wand of Magic Missiles or a scroll (or two) or a Potion of CLW. heh.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> What should I do about my heirloom holy symbol? A Holy Symbol with unkown properties? Bonus to a skill?



you'll notice when you use it


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Can't think of anything other than a MW Light X-bow or a Wand of Magic Missiles or a scroll (or two) or a Potion of CLW. heh.




you can do better than that. some jewelry? bracers? a torc? or a crossbow, if you insist


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2005)

awesome


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know the maximum starting gold for a fighter character?  I keep forgetting to check when I'm at home, and the SRD doesn't seem to list starting gold anywhere that I could find.  Thanx!

And Dr. Zombie... what were you thinking of in terms of cost for heirloom items?  I assigned myself a set of splint mail because it was more expensive than I thought I'd be able to purchase with starting gold, but it wasn't that expensive in comparision to many other items available.  Given my druthers I would have started with a set of half-plate (for 600gp as opposed to just the 200gp for the splint), but I didn't know what you were looking at for cost.  The masterwork orc doubleaxe that Bront has costs 660gp so a set of half-plate is comperable... but I'll wait to see what you're looking for.  Thanx again.

And also, Roral is up in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2005)

Bracers of Defense +1?  I think a torc would resemble a collar too much for Caw.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 15, 2005)

OK guys, I'm not too worried about balance issues here. If you want a half-plate, or bracers, take'em. Just build it in your backstory. And if you have bracers, don't be surprised if they do things in a few levels that they can't do right now.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

Max gold for Fighter is 240.

I'm all set Dr.Zombie, other than my appearance, which I'll try to get to today.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

The game can be found  here


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Swift is his last name, it's not The, though I could see that being a nickname for him   So probably no need to change anything


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool. I'm back. Sorry about missing the last five days... I'll go post a reply now.

Ozmar the Returned Gamer


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 21, 2005)

Bront allready knows that I am a fairly "loose" gamesmaster, in that I try to steer the game as little as possible. For me, an 'ingame' day ends when someone either posts ingame that he goes to bed and the rest agrees, or when someone posts at the OOC discussion that it's time to advance the story. I just hate interrupting ingame discussions or roleplaying.
So tell me when you're ready, either in- or outgame, when you're ready. I could let this go on for weeks if I think the players are having fun, and am perfectly willing to let the feast go on for quite some time.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 21, 2005)

Ranvar, I need some more background, please.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 21, 2005)

She overhears Roral talking to the mayor, and walks up to join the conversation. She sniffs derisively at Roral's comment. "You needn't worry about _me_, Roral. Mayhaps I'll be the one to keep you safe on this journey."

Those were in _Italic_, wich means that silver cannot have heard his comment. So she couldn't have made that comment, unless she guessed what he was thinking. Could you edit a bit, please?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 21, 2005)

What areas, specifically do you want more of?

What I have so far is complied here:

[sblock]Ranvar Hardheart
Clr 1 of Balinor

Growing up, Ranvar reveled in the glories of tales told by his grandfather, wars fought against brutal crusaders, Aundairian agressors, and other-worldly incursions. According to grandfather Craggin, he was there for all of it. Ranvar is older now, and more wise to what Poor old grandfather Craggin could have possibly been present for, but the joys of Grandfather Craggin stories always will have a hold on Ranvar. This joy of stories of exciting travel, grand hunts, and heroic battles led him to joining the ranks of warrior-priests of the Church of Balinor.

Ranvar is a hearty and tough priest of Balinor. A real man's man, Balinor loves to drink, hunt, fight, and pray with equal fervor. He respects the druids of the Reaches, and craves adventure in their name. He is fiercly loyal to the idea of an Independant Eldeen Reaches.

Ranvar's parents are Crog and Silah Hardheart. Crog, Ranvar’s father, is a hunter for the tribe and an adept of Balinor. Silah is one of the town’s more gifted midwives, and often is out of the home, helping others with maladies. Mother has a number of brothers or sisters (any other PCs want to be cousins?) that still live in the tribe, and, miraculously, none who were killed in the Last War. Crog, on the other hand, is the only surviving child of his parents, Craggin and Revelah. Revelah died of a broken heart when Crog returned from a brutal invasion from Aundair with the bodies of his three older brothers. Ranvar was never very close to his grandmother, but he always loved to hear his grandfather tell stories of his time in the war (sometimes these stories included the Last War, Silver Crusade, and even Xoriat invasion). Ranvarr has since figured out that Grandfather Craggin wasn’t really in half the battles he spoke of, but the stories still fascinate him. Ranvar has two younger sisters (13), twins named Hayli and Kayli, upon which he dotes. Kayli likes to help their mother, but Hayli always is begging to go on hunts with father. Ranvar has a number of nephews and nieces on his mother’s side. Ranvar learned much of what he knows of history from Grandfather Craggin, much of what he knows of the worship of Balinor from his father, and what he knows of war from playing war games with his friends. Upon turning 16, father gave Ranvar a holy symbol of Balinor that belonged to grandfather Craggin. Grandfather always claimed that it would have special powers in the hands of a true chosen of Balinor, and always intended that his favorite grandson receive it when he came of age.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 22, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> She overhears Roral talking to the mayor, and walks up to join the conversation. She sniffs derisively at Roral's comment. "You needn't worry about _me_, Roral. Mayhaps I'll be the one to keep you safe on this journey."
> 
> Those were in _Italic_, wich means that silver cannot have heard his comment. So she couldn't have made that comment, unless she guessed what he was thinking. Could you edit a bit, please?




Ah... newbie mistake. _Italics _ means the character is thinking? And not italics is spoken?

Doh! I s'pose this might have been a clue...



			
				Roral said:
			
		

> ...and thinks to himself...




I'll go edit then...

Ozmar the Careless


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a list of the equipment Silver gathers in preparation for the journey. 

backpack
bedroll
trail rations (14 days)
rope (50 ft)
whetstone
holly and mistletoe
dagger
sling
traveler's outfit (extra)
dried meat (3 lbs)

Ozmar the Prepared


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

I think we can move the game forward even though Krug and Ferrix haven't posted saying their characters have "shown up".  We're in a holding pattern until Scarfang arrives.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 25, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I think we can move the game forward even though Krug and Ferrix haven't posted saying their characters have "shown up".  We're in a holding pattern until Scarfang arrives.




Indeed! Let's go go go!

Ozmar the Impatient Player


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

We're waiting on Dr, he hasn't been around for a few days (It happens), but he'll be here soon.

BTW, Ozmar, where in MN are you?  My GF's from the Mineappolis/Burnsville area.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We're waiting on Dr, he hasn't been around for a few days (It happens), but he'll be here soon.
> 
> BTW, Ozmar, where in MN are you?  My GF's from the Mineappolis/Burnsville area.




Cool, is she cute?    (Just kidding - I'm happily married to a gamer girl.   )

Cottage Grove is SE of Saint Paul. South of Woodbury, East of Apple Valley, North of Hastings. In fact... check this out. 

I work in Bloomington/Edina. Burnsville  is just south of Bloomington, and west of Cottage Grove. There's lots of places to live around here...

Ozmar the Midwesterner


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool.  It's not a bad place, but I'm a lifelong Chicagoan and can't complain either.  Job market issues make it a hard move as well.

And there's a pic of her with me in the user galleries (She's the one that's not William Shatner)


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd be really sad for you if your GF looked like William Shatner.   

[shatner]"But... Spock! We should have... shopped with... Priceline!"[/shatner]

Ozmar the Impersonator


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2005)

All right, the game is starting. Sorry for all the railroading.

The dear has been brought down by a large predator. From tracks you can see that it was dragged to the camp, then left. If you want to you can still try to see what exactly made the tracks.

As for Scarfang : he is not an approachable figure. He's very intimidating, speaks only when he wants and ignores all questions. You have the feeling that you are just pieces on a chess board to him, to be moved where and when he wants to. He could be watching over you, he could have left you in the woods.
This could be a test, or he could have left you, or somethign else might have come up.

Except for starting the game, I'm not much of a railroader. I'm a bit more a laisez-faire GM, basically if y'all decide in-game that you leave the campsite to go on a great adventure, so be it. Feel free to do whatever you want. I would advise against taking off on your own, leaving the group. The Eldeen reaches are dangerous for a 1st level char all by itself.

For the rest : if you think that, if you were a GM, you'd call for a roll for the actions your characters take, make one. Don't bother with linking to dicerollers. I trust you not to cheat, and besides, dicerollers aren't cheat-proof, I've seen people use different dicerollers in different posts, so my nasty GM mind thinks they just use fifteen different rollers and pick the one with the best result.

So, those on watch : 
Spot, listen, and fort checks. Any actions you want to make, post 'em IC.

Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 31, 2005)

And really, what's to stop you from rolling 100 times until you get one you like? 

Never used dice rollers before myself, but I just tried one (and linked it) to see how it works.

Incidentally, Silver's comment about Scarfang lurking nearby wasn't any inside knowledge on my (or her) part. She just wanted to say something reassuring. Maybe she's trying to convince herself?

Ozmar the Commentator


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

I always use my ENworld account name on invisable castle when I use one for public reference, so mine's been pretty even, but yes, I could see how some people could rotate in some way.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm away for the weekend, but you'll have plenty to discuss.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 2, 2005)

Can we assume that we wake up then?

I'll also be away this weekend. Back on Sunday.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 2, 2005)

it's your choice, really. Just play it out like you want to.

FYI, things will stay quiet untill the morning, so no nasty attacks, but your characters will expect some. Feel free to be spooked by things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.  Stulgar just had his talk with Caw, and he wants to chat with Silver, but should nothing big


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Silver's back/awake.


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Silver's back/awake.



Wow, he forgot to sign his post


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Doh!

Ozmar the Forgetful


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2005)

knowledge : geography dc 15


[sblock]
There is a circle of standing stones about 20 miles north of here.
[/sblock]

if succesful then survival dc 15

[sblock]
Getting there in the middle of the night would be very difficult, and chances of getting lost are high. Still, it wouldn't be impossible, just very very hard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Doh! 

I guess maybe we should have checked it out... 

Ozmar the Sleepy Shifter


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2005)

hey, like I said, free to do as you please


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Or not do... as the case may be. 

Ozmar the Wary


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

KN: Geography, what's that?  I know how to get where I'm going, who cares of I know where I'm going?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 8, 2005)

sorry, RL is very busy, will update tonight


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

No problem, gave me a chance to have my conversation with Silver (and potentilay throughly embarass someone   )


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Everyone, quick suggestion.

So when shifted and/or raged, we don't forget everything, I'd suggest Sblocking things that change when we are in such a condition.  Feel free to look at my sheet for an example.

No need to, but it might help speed things up a bit


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2005)

No prob. I done it.

Ozmar the Compliant


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 12, 2005)

Spot checks from the rear guard please.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 12, 2005)

Spot check was 17.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Rear guard spot: 25 (nat 20)


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Rear guard spot: 25 (nat 20)




All right! That's why we put Stulgar in back! 

Ozmar the Oblivious


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 15, 2005)

Ozmar...does Silver mean to yell at Ranvar or Roral?  Confusing names, I know.  Ranvar's the cleric.  Roral is the oaf.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

They're too similar


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Ozmar...does Silver mean to yell at Ranvar or Roral?  Confusing names, I know.  Ranvar's the cleric.  Roral is the oaf.




Doh! Sorry, I meant the guy who fell and yelled. I guess that was Roral? OK. Edited it.

(And she doesn't really _mean _ to yell at anyone, but she's hot-tempered and scared. But yeah, I meant to have her yell at Roral.)

(Although wouldn't that be funny if she grabbed the wrong guy and yelled at him for no reason? She's high-strung, but not that messed up! At least, not yet...   )

Ozmar the Dyslexic Melodramatist


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They're too similar




Maybe they need titles?

"Ranvar the Cleric"

"Roral the Oaf" 

Ozmar the Annointer of Titles


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Ozmar - 
[sblock]Question for you.

How interested/comfortable are you playing a potential romance between Silver and Stulgar?  I'm not talking anything real intimate, but there could be something between them eventualy.

I'm asking more out of I don't want to try to play up that angle and weird you out or anythying.  If you're not, no big deal, and if you are, no reason we have to force it, just a question.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ozmar -
> [sblock]Question for you.
> 
> How interested/comfortable are you playing a potential romance between Silver and Stulgar?  I'm not talking anything real intimate, but there could be something between them eventualy.
> ...




[sblock]No prob. I am not weirded out by it or anything. I'd be happy to play Silver as I think she should be played, and if that leads to romantic entanglements, that's fine. We should just (obviously) keep it "PG". As I like to say in my F2F game, "this is a _family _ game".  

So I am comfortable with it. My feeling is that we play it out and let it go where it may.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Any comments on the game so far?


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Been interesting


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2005)

_Yeap. Mighty interesting and intriguing.  _


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm enjoying it.  Nice banter between the characters I think...a good group dynamic.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

Yep, I'm having fun. I like the pace, and if anything, would be happy to see things move along slightly more quickly. I just sense that there is something we're building up to, and I'm eager to see what it is.

Ozmar the Curious


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm having fun. I like the pace, and if anything, would be happy to see things move along slightly more quickly. I just sense that there is something we're building up to, and I'm eager to see what it is.
> 
> Ozmar the Curious



On the other end, as curious as I am, I'm enjoying the character building that's going on now.  Now, a slightly quicker pace would be nice, I wouldn't want to leave behind any of the slower posters, do this works just fine.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

Agreed. Don't want to leave anyone behind.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm having a blast too... despite the whole "Roral The Oaf" thing.      You're just jealous cause Roral's more urban.  LOL!  All you hicks can keep the darned forest... he'll take a nice tavern in the city, thank you very much!    

The only suggestion I would make as far as speed of posting is concerned is that I think Doc Zombie could drop in occasionally more really short "time passes" posts (without even necessarily advancing plot).  I think we're occasionally getting stuck in one place and end up creating longer banter not because we have anything we really need to say, but just because we're filling time waiting for the next DM post to arrive to tell us where we've gone and where we are.

So even small posts like _"You've finished walking for the day and you set up camp. You have another day of hiking before you reach the stream."_ I think helps us get a sense of where we are, plus puts us in a different place and time to make new comments about what has (and hasn't) happened thus far.  That'd be my only suggestion.  But even that's not a big deal in the least because we've done fine thus far.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok boys 'n girls,

- Order of the watch

- Fire or no fire?

Spot, listen and fort checks (and tell me wich watch you're on)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Agreed. Don't want to leave anyone behind.





he forgot to sign again.

He's getting sloppy.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Ok boys 'n girls,
> 
> - Order of the watch
> 
> ...




Same order as before? (Habit)

No fire.

Spot: 5
Listen: 6
Fort Save: 14

Ozmar the Forgetful


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 28, 2005)

Spot: 17
Listen15
Fort: 6


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry that I haven't been posting a lot lately, life is crazy busy and since the rambling conversations run long in the IC thread I don't have time to catch myself up usually.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

R&R on 1st,
Stulgar and Silver on 2nd
Caw and Umbra on 3rd

At least, that's what it was last time if I remember.

Listen: 13 
Spot: 17 
Fort: 12


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2005)

nice going guys
good rp'ing, I really hate to interrupt, just tell me when you start sleeping


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 7, 2005)

What's the current initiative order?  I think everyone's rolled, but because some of us held actions to go on the creature's initiative, I don't know what the current order is for Round 1.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 7, 2005)

If you go after me, remember I cast bless!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2005)

What's going on DrZombie?  Are we still playing?  Even if some characters haven't rolled yet, at least plot out the fight thus far for the rest of us so we can continue.  I'd vote that you roll for the other players just to keep the game moving because otherwise we're dead inthe water.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

He's a new father, so has had some RL responsabilities and been generaly unavailable.  He'll be back.  (He stoped in to his other OOC to mention this, just passing it on)


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, will update today. Haven't forgotten, I just didn't have the time to post decently, just one or two messages in my playing games to basically let the GM know I'm still alive. But I know it's kinda frustrating to see that your GM was online yesterday and the little git didn't update his game.
So, please bear with me, I hope that it'll get better soon.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah. Cool beans.  Thanx for the update.  Congrats on the little one!


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Ozmar stoped in a few days ago after an extended absense.  Anyone heard from him?


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, just got an e-mail from Ozmar, he's been busy with new job related issues, but he hopes to be around more eventualy.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Not that it really matters at this point, since the game seems dead.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'm holding out for another week.


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 11, 2005)

Checking in...

Apologies to everyone for my absenteeism. I really appreciate the messages of understanding and support I've received. Thanks!

I'm slowly rolling pieces back together and will hopefully be able to pick back up on gaming. I am very sorry if I contributed to the loss of any games through my absence.

This game is one that I'll be trying to watch to see if it picks back up. I thought it had a good start, and interesting characters.

Thanks!
-Ozmar
aka Silver


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

DrZombie is MIA, and rightfully so with a newborn.  But who knows, maybe it will pick up.


----------

